
New Construction Robot Lays Bricks 3 Times as Fast as Human Workers - prostoalex
http://www.archdaily.com/779906/new-construction-robot-lays-bricks-3-times-as-fast-as-human-workers
======
vorotato
Respectfully as someone who has laid brick if I laid bricks that bad I'd be
faster than that, mortar is splooging out everywhere. The advantage isn't the
speed (it's not very fast), but rather robots don't have to be paid, and they
don't get tired.

------
DrScump
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10860357](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10860357)

